# 泣かれて



## KaleNovice

友達の赤ちゃんを預かったのですが、（泣かれて）困りました。

泣かれて is a passive form of 泣く right? But isn't 泣くan intransitive verb?  

Why we cannot use 泣かせて in the sentence above?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

赤ちゃん*に*泣かれて困りました。
I was annoyed because I was cried by the baby. I was annoyed because I was affected by the baby's crying.
(This English sentence may be weird, but the passive form is okay in Japanese.)
(This sentence suggests that there is no intention for the speaker to make the baby cry. If there was an intention, the baby had it to annoy the speaker. _The baby was a bully (a bad boy) and made me annoyed by crying endlessly._ It was the baby's fault for the cry.
However, the meaning is almost the same as the following sentences.)


赤ちゃん*を*泣かせて困りました。
I was annoyed because I made the baby cry.
(This sentence has the connotation that the speaker intentionally make the baby cry, or the speaker made a mistake to make the baby cry. There may be no intention, but there is a misstep.  It was the speaker's fault for the cry. Anyway, the meaning is more or less the same with the original one. )

赤ちゃん*が*泣いて困りました。
I was annoyed because the baby cried.
(This sentence is just neutral, according to which person is responsible for the cry.)

All three sentences are more or less the same, but the first one is superior to convey the feeling, "*I was so annoyed by the baby.*)
And it may be the most natural wording choice in Japanese.


----------



## citrustree

Hi,

In Japanese the passive form of an intransitive verb is often used to express the inconvenience caused by that action. 

-山田さん今日来るって。
-そうなの?今日*来られ*ても困るんだけど。

-お義母さんに今*死なれる*と困るわ。明日から旅行行くところなのに。

-ちょっと、そこに*いられる*と落ち着かないんだけど。


----------



## KaleNovice

Thanks for the enlightenment! I never know the passive form could be used this way, to me when I first looked at it , it seemed so grammatically wrong if translated to the English version...


----------



## KaleNovice

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 赤ちゃん*に*泣かれて困りました。
> I was annoyed because I was cried by the baby. I was annoyed because I was affected by the baby's crying.
> (This English sentence may be weird, but the passive form is okay in Japanese.)
> (This sentence suggests that there is no intention for the speaker to make the baby cry. If there was an intention, the baby had it to annoy the speaker. _The baby was a bully (a bad boy) and made me annoyed by crying endlessly._ It was the baby's fault for the cry.
> However, the meaning is almost the same as the following sentences.)
> 
> 
> 赤ちゃん*を*泣かせて困りました。
> I was annoyed because I made the baby cry.
> (This sentence has the connotation that the speaker intentionally make the baby cry, or the speaker made a mistake to make the baby cry. There may be no intention, but there is a misstep.  It was the speaker's fault for the cry. Anyway, the meaning is more or less the same with the original one. )
> 
> 赤ちゃん*が*泣いて困りました。
> I was annoyed because the baby cried.
> (This sentence is just neutral, according to which person is responsible for the cry.)
> 
> All three sentences are more or less the same, but the first one is superior to convey the feeling, "*I was so annoyed by the baby.*)
> And it may be the most natural wording choice in Japanese.



It is one of the grammar questions actually and 2 of the 4 options are "泣かせて” and “泣かれて”. Does it mean 泣かせて could be acceptable too ?


----------



## KaleNovice

citrustree said:


> Hi,
> 
> In Japanese the passive form of an intransitive verb is often used to express the inconvenience caused by that action.
> 
> -山田さん今日来るって。
> -そうなの?今日*来られ*ても困るんだけど。
> 
> -お義母さんに今*死なれる*と困るわ。明日から旅行行くところなのに。
> 
> -ちょっと、そこに*いられる*と落ち着かないんだけど。



What about：

ちょっと、そこに*いる*と落ち着かないんだけど。

-山田さん今日来るって。
-そうなの?今日*来て*も困るんだけど。

-お義母さんが*死ぬ*と困るわ。明日から旅行行くところなのに。

Are they okay too?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

KaleNovice said:


> It is one of the grammar questions actually and 2 of the 4 options are "泣かせて” and “泣かれて”. Does it mean 泣かせて could be acceptable too ?



*に*泣かれて
*に*泣かせて
*を*泣かせて


----------



## citrustree

KaleNovice said:


> What about：
> 
> ちょっと、そこに*いる*と落ち着かないんだけど。
> 
> -山田さん今日来るって。
> -そうなの?今日*来て*も困るんだけど。
> 
> -お義母さんが*死ぬ*と困るわ。明日から旅行行くところなのに。
> 
> Are they okay too?



The sentences are all fine and mean almost the same as the passive versions. The active verbs themselves don't have the nuance of "being affected by that action" as the (implied) subject changes.

----------------

Some additional info:

1. The (implied) subject of the passive verbs are often 私 as such sentences are often uttered to express one's own annoyance at the inconvenience. However, the subject could be anyone.

彼女は、預かった赤ん坊に*泣かれ*て困り果てていた。



2. Even transitive verbs with an object can be used in this way.

隣のテーブルで焼き魚とか臭いの強いものを*食べられる*と、くさくて食欲がなくなっちゃうよ。


----------



## KaleNovice

citrustree said:


> Hi,
> 
> In Japanese the passive form of an intransitive verb is often used to express the inconvenience caused by that action.
> 
> -山田さん今日来るって。
> -そうなの?今日*来られ*ても困るんだけど。
> 
> -お義母さんに今*死なれる*と困るわ。明日から旅行行くところなのに。
> 
> -ちょっと、そこに*いられる*と落ち着かないんだけど。



What about：

ちょっと、そこに*いる*と落ち着かないんだけど。

-山田さん今日来るって。
-そうなの?今日*来て*も困るんだけど。

-お義母さんが*死ぬ*と困るわ。明日から旅行行くところなのに。

Are they okay too?


SoLaTiDoberman said:


> *に*泣かれて
> *に*泣かせて
> *を*泣かせて


Thanks Sola! I guess that isn't so good a question after all...


----------



## KaleNovice

citrustree said:


> The sentences are all fine and mean almost the same as the passive versions. The active verbs themselves don't have the nuance of "being affected by that action" as the (implied) subject changes.
> 
> ----------------
> 
> Some additional info:
> 
> 1. The (implied) subject of the passive verbs are often 私 as such sentences are often uttered to express one's own annoyance at the inconvenience. However, the subject could be anyone.
> 
> 彼女は、預かった赤ん坊に*泣かれ*て困り果てていた。
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Even transitive verbs with an object can be used in this way.
> 
> 隣のテーブルで焼き魚とか臭いの強いものを*食べられる*と、くさくて食欲がなくなっちゃうよ。


Thanks! I have indeed learned something great about passive form, or else I'd be confused all the times when i look at the likes of it!


----------



## Schokolade

（私は）赤ちゃんに*泣かれた*

This is Indirect Passive (間接受身), or Suffering Passive (迷惑の受身).
In Indirect/Suffering Passive, intransitive verbs can also be passive.
Some examples of 間接受身文:

太郎が妻に*死なれた*。(死ぬ is intransitive) Taro's wife up and died on him.
太郎が二階の人に朝までピアノを*弾かれた*。 A neighbour living upstairs played piano till morning and it bothered Taro.
太郎が足を*踏まれた*。Someone stepped on Taro's foot and it annoyed him.
太郎が泥棒に財布を*盗まれた*。 Someone stole Taro's wallet and it inconvenienced him.

Indirect Passive sentences don't have active voice counterparts; you don't say:

*赤ちゃんが私に泣いた。
*妻が太郎に死んだ。
*二階の人が太郎に朝までピアノを弾いた。
*泥棒が太郎に財布を盗んだ。
(The direct/ordinary passive sentence (直接受身文) of 泥棒が太郎*の*財布を盗んだ is 太郎*の*財布が泥棒に盗まれた.)

"Indirect Passive" has been discussed many times on this forum. For more on this topic, please refer to these threads:
direct and indirect passive voice
発展する
全部聞かれて (passive voice)
に死なれた
寝入り端を電話で起こされた


----------



## kimko_379

1. Akachan ni nakarete = Because I was/we were cried "at" by our baby = Because I/we got our babby cry "on" me/us.
Tonari ni biru (= a highrise building) wo taterarete = Because we got a tall bldg built "on" us in the plot adjacent to our house.
Nyoobo(o) ni dete ikarete = Because I got my wife walk out "on" me = Because my wife just "must/would" walk out "on" me.

2. Ni nakarete = ni ( = in/at/by) naka ( =crying) are- < ar ( = get born, be generated, happen) = In our baby, a crying (spell/duration/fit/bout) happened = 大自然の受け身・自然発生現象（俗に言う、「自発」を表す「れる・られる」.　But some grammarians, whom I have just quoted, oppose the name/term because "jihatsu" means "voluntary" acts.）


----------



## Schokolade

kimko_379 said:


> 「自発」を表す「れる・られる」


「自発のれる・られる」っていうのは、「秋の気配が感じられる」「故郷が偲ばれる」「完成が待たれる」「彼のことが案じられる」「失敗が悔やまれる」などの用法のことであって、間接受身文の「赤ん坊に泣かれる」とは異なるものです。


----------



## kimko_379

Schokolade said:


> 「自発のれる・られる」っていうのは、「秋の気配が感じられる」「故郷が偲ばれる」「完成が待たれる」「彼のことが案じられる」「失敗が悔やまれる」などの用法のことであって、間接受身文の「赤ん坊に泣かれる」とは異なるものです。


小弟のは、新解釈の広義の「自然発生現象」で、ar-=ある（生る　get born/generated）という「助動詞」が付いて表される、未然形動名詞が表す現象すべての natural generations という、認知の上位階層に属する（主節的な）現象の、新名称・新術語で御座います。従いまして、在来の文法用語の表す概念の枠内に収まりきらないのは、致し方ない必然で御座います。


----------



## Flaminius

*kimko_379*さんは、自分の議論が新説であることを自覚しているなら尚のこと、独自用語は定義を断ってから使用し、誰の説をもとにしたのかはっきり述べるべきだと思います。


> But some grammarians, whom I have just quoted,


具体的には、ここで誰の何という論説を引用したのか明らかにしていないのはダメです。今からでもよいので、典拠をお願いします。


----------



## kimko_379

はっ、御指摘、恐れ入ります。
　１．　「ある（生る）　＝　(意味上は）　生まれる」　が、受け身の「文法化」した歴史は、大野晋ほか編『岩波古語辞典』（岩波書店、１９８５年）,　 pp. 1429, f.　の「基本助動詞解説　る・らる」の項、 及び、大野晋『日本語の文法を考える』（岩波新書、１９７５年）, pp. 123, ff.　の 「自発を根本とする　ル・ラル」、に述べてある発見、並びに、金谷武洋『日本語に主語はいらない』(講談社選書メチエ、２００２年）、第５章、に於ける大野の発見の継承・発展成果そのものでしたのです。小弟のオリジナルではなく、年代物の、科学上の発見です。
　２．　「自発」という呼称に反対したのは、水谷静夫『曲り角の日本語』（岩波新書、２０１１年）だったと存じますが、今すぐには記録物が見つかりません。しかし、いづれにしましても、これは、当該著者の不見識でした。何故かならば、『三省堂国語辞典　第五版』（２００２年）に、文法用語以外でも、「自発　＝　自然発生」の意味に成ることがある証拠として、「自発痛　[何もしないのに起こる痛み]　」の例句が挙がっておりますので。なお、当面は、この如き、不正確な典拠で、御勘弁ください。
　３．　なお、「自発」は、「大自然の（　＝　大自然の力によって惹き起こされる）　受け身　（の現象）」とも言われる、という事実は、高校時代、古文の先生に教わったものですが、どなたの御所論か、存じ上げません。


----------



## kimko_379

日本語史上の、一つ以上の幾つかの時代・時期に於いて、動名詞や不定詞に当たるものとしての、連用形と未然形、乃至、連用形と終止形、または、それら３者すべてが、併用ないし混用されていたことがあった、という、このスレ(スレッド)に於ける所論は、以下の証拠を含む、厖大な数の証拠に基づくものです。以下、順不同で箇条書きしてゆきます。：

来し　＝　こし　＝　きし　(両方の形があった。）

百合（ユリ）　＝　揺り　（揺れ　の古形）　＝　揺ら（ぎ）　(ゆらゆら)　＝　ゆる（ぎ）　（＞揺るぎない）
京言葉では、野菜などが、ずるける＜ずるく　＝ずる来（る）　の事を未だに　ずるが来る　と言います。ぬめりが付くことは、ヌルが来る　と言います。よって、ゆるぎ　＜　ゆるぐ＜　ゆる来（る）　＝　揺（れ）る　が来る　でしたのでしょう。

上一段、上二段、下一段、下二段の各活用では、ずっと、未然＝連用　のままで来ました。

ボウフラ　＝　棒振ら　＝　棒振り

被成名詞（nomina acti)の一部にも、未然と連用の併用か混用の跡が残っています。：
あみ　(連用）＝　あま（れた物）
しかし：
なわ（なは）　（未然）＝　なわ（なは）れた物　＝　なひ（たる物）　＝　なへ（たる物）　（禍福は、あざなへる　なは　の　ごとし。）
　
ところで、終止形は不定詞に当たるものらしいです。：
saw him come = 彼が来るのを（来たのを、来ているのを、来つつあるのを　ではなく）見た。


----------

